

Linode, Physical hardware issues - bosslee
http://bosslee.co/linode-i-was-wrong/

======
bosslee
Hello there, My name is Bryan, I run a small business in Singapore. Have been
using Linode Cloud Services since 2013. In the last 4 months, I have gotten 6
emails regarding physical hardware issues from Linode. Each email it states
the following:

Our administrators have detected an issue affecting the physical hardware your
Linode resides on. We’re working to resolve the issue as quickly as possible
and will update this ticket as soon as we have more information.

The frequency of the disruption is affect my business and the post above
shares what exactly happens. I also have some questions in mind that I like to
hear your views.

1\. There are many independent business owners and startups founders here who
are using Linode services too, are you having the facing the same problem with
the physical hardware issues?

2\. Am I wrong to ask for 2 months compensation? Although the might be "short"
but it is frequent. I believe that having frequent disruption is worst than
the time that it actually occurs

3\. If 2 months is wrong, what is a good compensation to ask for? Or should I
just change the vendor (I did not want to change because Linode used to give
very good services) until now

Thank you and looking to hear your advice.

~~~
LordIllidan
I don't use Linode, but isn't this essentially what you expect when you're
using shared hosting on a budget?

If there's an issue with the hardware, they need to migrate the VMs.

~~~
bosslee
Hi, but Linode is not a shared hosting service. It is offers virtual private
server services. you can say it is like a kind of VM.

> A virtual private server (VPS) is a virtual machine sold as a service by an
> Internet hosting service. from wiki

~~~
LordIllidan
Quite right, but you are sharing the service and hardware with thousands of
other users.

~~~
theist
You are also sharing hardware in AWS and there hardware issues have less
frecuence and much less impact, is a problem in Linode, not in VPS technology,
imho.

